# Gentílicos: Estados Unidos da América



## Tagarela

Olá,

A escolha de um gentílico - tanto por estrangeiros quanto por quem é do local - pode representar mais do que uma postura lingüísitica, porém, claramente política. 

Em português, pelo menos no Brasil, costuma-se usar 'americano' para designar aqueles nascidos nos Estados Unidos da América. Em espanhol, é bastante comum ler e ouvir o termo 'estadunidense', que, ao meu ver é mais adequado. O 'Estadunidense' também poderia ser criticado, visto que o nome oficial do México é Estados Unidos do México, e até mesmo a terra onde cá estou já se chamou Estados Unidos do Brasil. Ainda assim, quando se fala em Estados Unidos, costumamos lembrar-nos daquela porção de terra entre o Canadá e o México. Muitas vezes dizem somente 'América' para essa mesma porção de terra, o que "justifica" o uso de 'americano'. No entanto, deve-se lembrar que América é primeiramente o continente, não o país. 

Com o Reino Unido da Grã-Betanha também é comum haver algumas confusões. Não é raro designarem qualquer um nascido lá por 'inglês'. Em alguns casos mostram até mesmo a bandeira da Inglaterra e escrevem Grã-Betanha ou mostram a do R.U da Grã-Betanha e escrevem Inglaterra. 


Na sua opinião qual é melhor opção para os Estados Unidos da América - e para outros casos aqui citados ou não?

E peço desculpas de antemão caso este tópico tenha parecido ofensivo de alguma forma para alguém. 

Até.:


----------



## Psiqmar

É cara, há de se perceber que os Estados Unidos é o país mais poderoso do mundo. Uma queda lá, desaba o mundo. Uma bomba lá é guerra pra todo mundo. Eu acho que usar o "americano" já está tão comum, que vai ser até difícil haver um movimento que mude para "estadunidense". Um termo comum, mas pode acabar se refirindo também ao Canada, é o termo "anglo-saxão", muito usado por europeus. 
Sobre a "América", os imigrantes italianos quando falavam que estavam vindo para o Brasil, falavam "América". Esse termo deve ter vindo por causa do Novo Mundo, então começou a se chamar o continente aqui dessa forma. Os nossos amigos aqui do Sul são chamados de "latinos" nos Estados Unidos. Mas, brasileiro é latino também, certo? Eu não estou muito certo se chamariam a nós de latinos também.


----------



## Outsider

A melhor opção, em minha opinião, é a mais natural. Em português, o normal é dizer «americano», não por confundirmos o continente com o país, mas porque a palavra «América» faz parte do nome completo dos Estados Unidos, e o contexto em geral esclarece se nos referimos ao país ou ao continente. Nunca vi ninguém usar «estadunidense» em Portugal, por isso não sou favorável à adopção desse nome alternativo para os americanos, que me parece inteiramente desnecessário.

Quanto ao Reino Unido, é verdade que muitas vezes as pessoas aplicam imprecisamente o termo «inglês» a qualquer britânico. Acho que é preferível usar «britânico» quando for adequado (se bem que descobri neste fórum que alguns britânicos detestam ser chamados «britânicos»). De qualquer maneira, acho que se deve tentar usar os termos mais precisos quando se comunica com estrangeiros ou quando se escreve. Na linguagem do dia a dia, não me preocuparia tanto com a questão. Afinal de contas, os historiadores de língua inglesa, por exemplo, insistem em chamar _Spain_ à Península Ibérica em trabalhos académicos sérios. Então, também não se podem queixar muito das nossas pequenas imprecisões coloquiais.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Psiqmar, como portuguesa, nunca ouvi o termo anglo-saxão (ou anglo-saxónico) utilizado para referir a nacionalidade norte-americana. Usamos o termo para nos referirmos à comunidade de países anglófonos, e não a um país em especial. Por exemplo: X é uma tradição enraizada no mundo anglo-saxónico.

Claro que americano é usado na oralidade, mas escrito, escolheria norte-americano. É certo que também não é o mais preciso, porque os EUA não são o único país na América do Norte... Mas a verdade é que ninguém usa norte-americano (nem americano), para se referir a um canadiano. 
Mas, preciosismos à parte, acho que qualquer pessoa percebe que nos estamos a referir a um natural dos EUA quando dizemos norte-americano. Numa biografia, por exemplo, considero mais correcto colocar norte-americano do que só americano. Estado-unidense, em Portugal, apesar de vir no dicionário, não é usado e, pessoalmente, soa-me a uma tradução mal feita do espanhol


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

O termo 'anglo-saxão' eu também costumo ler e ouvir em contextos como a Joana apontou, por exemplo, América Anglo-saxônica em contraste com América Latina. 
De fato, o termo 'latino' não costuma designar brasileiros, e nós mesmos não gostamos muito dele. 

Ao meu ver, 'norte-americano' não resolve a questão, é quase o mesmo que 'americano', porém exclui um número maior de países. No entanto, os mexicanos e canadenses continuam sendo norte-americanos. 

Eu não conhecia esse 'Spain' para Península Ibérica, em alguns momentos históricos talvez sirva, mesmo assim soa um pouco estranho. 
Ainda sobre Espanha há todas aquelas questões refentes aos regionalismos, o próprio nome da língua - espanhol ou castelhano - é freqüente motivo de discussão. 

Pessoalmente, eu tenho usado cada vez mais estado-unidense; para mim, o termo é um bom hispanismo. 

Até.:


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> A melhor opção, em minha opinião, é a mais natural. Em português, o normal é dizer «americano», não por confundirmos o continente com o país, mas porque a palavra «América» faz parte do nome completo dos Estados Unidos, e o contexto em geral esclarece se nos referimos ao país ou ao continente. Nunca vi ninguém usar «estadunidense» em Portugal, por isso não sou favorável à adopção desse nome alternativo para os americanos, que me parece inteiramente desnecessário.


 
Faço das suas as minhas palavras. 

No Brasil o gentílico 'americano' também está há muitos anos mais que amplamente consagrado. Só ouvi pessoas usarem 'estadunidense' de forma idiologicamente jocosa, num meio intelectualmente e culturalmente antenado, de modo que quem ouvia com certeza entenderia a referência. Dito e feito: todos sorriram, achando graça.

Fora deste contexto, _*nunca*_ ouvi da boca de ninguém o gentílico 'estadunidense'.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Voltando à questão do Reino Unido, um natural da Irlanda do Norte é britânico? Segundo a minha lógica, britânico é natural da Grã-Bretanha, que não engloba a Irlanda do Norte. Este dicionário confirma isso. 
Então qual seria o termo para designar os naturais do Reino Unido?


----------



## MOC

Britânico é natural da Grã-Bretanha? É que eu nunca vi British como referente a um natural da Grã-Bretanha. British sempre vi utilizado como referente do Reino-Unido. Aliás, acabei de ver que pelo menos no wikipedia, referem britânico como natural do Reino Unido, e não da Grã-Bretanha, onde não é referido sequer gentílico.

A Grã Bretanha é geograficamente a ilha maior do arquipélago das ilhas britânicas. O estado é o Reino Unido.


----------



## Vanda

Atenção:
Caso a discussão seja sobre o *aspecto lingüístico dos termos* (apenas) o tópico continuará, se for o aspecto cultural este não é o fórum apropriado e o tópico será trancado. Temos várias discussões sobre o assunto no Cultura  (vejam) e, como podem notar, alguns tópicos foram devidamente fechados.... já podem imaginar o porquê. 
Aqui está a discussão sobre estadunidense, americano e americanos.... etc


----------



## joanamcbarata

Pois, eu também sempre utilizei assim. Mas na Infopedia vem natural da Grã-Bretanha, assumo que é erro?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Vanda, como eu assinalei no início, creio que é difícil manter uma questão dessa simplesmente no aspecto lingüístico, e outras questões lingüísticas também. De toda forma, peço desculpas caso o desvio tenha sido maior que o aceitável. 


Até.:


----------



## Outsider

De qualquer forma, foi uma pergunta interessante. Bem-vindo ao fórum, Tagarela. (Gostei do nome.)


----------



## Benvindo

Eu uso _americano_ quando falo, e _norte-americano _quando escrevo, na buena. Não me soa ofensivo nem excludente. É somente um "tag", um uso comum. O mesmo já aconteceu outras vezes. Dizemos _Alemanha_, e não soa mal, mas o país não é constituído apenas de alamanos e descendentes.
BV


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

"Norte-americano" é algo que eu nunca uso, nem na fala, nem na escrita. Talvez se eu precisar redigir um texto num contexto em que exista uma orientação para tal, eu use essa forma, caso contrário, fico com "americano" ou "estado-unidense". 

Bem, a questão de diversos povos no mesmo país vai muito além da Alemanha, e o caso dos Estados Unidos da América é, de certo modo, o contrário. visto que ele se apropria de uma palavra mais genérica para um contexto mais específico. 

A Joanamcbarata usou "canadiano", é assim em Portugal? No Brasil eu só li e ouvi 'canadense'. 

Até.:


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal utiliza-se "canadiano" e não "canadense". Quanto aos EUA, em Portugal, utiliza-se usualmente "norte-americano" ou apenas "americano".


----------



## Alandria

Nós, *latino-americanos de qualquer país,* chamamos tal país de "estados unidos", e não  de "américa" como os portugueses e espanhóis fazem.



			
				Psiqmar said:
			
		

> É cara, há de se perceber que os Estados Unidos *são* o país mais poderoso do mundo.


----------



## Outsider

Tanto se diz "América" como "Estados Unidos" em Portugal. O segundo é mesmo o mais frequente, e preferido na escrita.

É preciso distinguir entre o nome que se dá ao país e o gentílico. O mais normal por aqui é chamar "Estados Unidos" ao país, mas usar o gentílico "americano".


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Nós, *latino-americanos de qualquer país,* chamamos tal país de "estados unidos", e não de "américa" como os portugueses e espanhóis fazem.


 
Eu nunca chamei "América" aos "Estados Unidos". Sempre chamei "Estados Unidos".

Aliás, eu ia responder que nunca tinha ouvido ninguém chamar "América" ao país, até ter lido o comentário do Outsider.

Eu uso Estados Unidos como forma reduzida de Estados Unidos da América e americano como forma reduzida de norte-americano. Estas 4 variantes de gentílico e nome do país são as únicas que uso.

América para mim é o continente e nada mais do que isso. Ou seja, se alguém me disser "Na américa fazem sempre tal coisa", o mais certo é eu responder "Que eu saiba, só nos Estados Unidos é que o fazem", ou semelhante, pois a minha primeira interpretação seria que se referiam a todo o continente.


----------



## Alandria

Eu tenho tantos amigos portugueses e eles sempre se referem aos estados unidos como "américa". 

No começo, pensava que se referiam ao continente, pois foi assim que eu aprendi e até hoje levo isso comigo. Os portugueses que conheço afirmam com veemência que o nome mais correto para o país é "américa", daí a minha impressão, Outsider. Ninguém no Brasil pensaria tal coisa.



			
				MOC said:
			
		

> América para mim é o continente e nada mais do que isso. Ou seja, se alguém me disser "Na américa fazem sempre tal coisa", o mais certo é eu responder "Que eu saiba, só nos Estados Unidos é que o fazem", ou semelhante, pois a minha primeira interpretação seria que se referiam a todo o continente.


 
Concordo plenamente com você. Mas eu JURO que já ouvi portugueses falando assim.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, estamos caindo, de novo, no ponto da discussão do Fórum Cultura, que já foi devidamente 'trancada", conforme vocês puderam averiguar no meu post anterior.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Concordo plenamente com você. Mas eu JURO que já ouvi portugueses falando assim.


Certo. Por exemplo (isto é para o MOC) o general Loureiro dos Santos (que aparece com frequência na televisão como comentador) diz muitas vezes "a América", embora também diga "os Estados Unidos".

Tenho a impressão de que há uma certa correlação entre o nível de língua e a frequência de uso de "América" em vez de "Estados Unidos". Em registos mais elevados, dá-se preferência a "Estados Unidos" (ou "Estados Unidos da América").

Da próxima vez que falar com esses portugueses seus conhecidos, peça-lhes para passarem um tempo a compararem o número de vezes que se usa "América" com o número de vezes que se usa "Estados Unidos", na comunicação social portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Concordo plenamente com você. Mas eu JURO que já ouvi portugueses falando assim.


 
Alandria, não precisa de jurar assim. Eu acredito. 

Só para confirmar, perguntei à minha namorada precisamente assim: "Olha, como chamas ao país que está abaixo do Canadá?". Ao que ela respondeu: "Estados Unidos da América", e eu continuei: "e para não dizer um nome tão grande?", e a resposta foi "Estados Unidos".

Em seguida quando disse que tinha lido que a ideia que existia era que os portugueses se referiam ao país como "América", ela disse que sim, que muita gente o faz, mas que quando ela ouve "América", também ela pensa em todo o continente.


Para evitar continuar uma discussão que segundo a Vanda está a fugir ao âmbito do fórum, vou apenas concluir no âmbito do fórum:

Em Portugal, e creio que os portugueses o poderão confirmar, existe então a forma de tratar o país "Estados Unidos da América", ou informalmente "Estados Unidos" ou "América" por algumas pessoas.

Quanto ao gentílico usa-se "norte-americano" ou "americano". Sinceramente "estadounidense" nunca li nem ouvi.


----------



## Vanda

Nós também, MOC.  Dizemos habitualmene Estados Unidos (pra ficar mais curto) e americano para o habitante. Estadunidense é como aprendemos oficialmente, (eu aprendi) na escola primária ainda, antes de qualquer modismo espalhado pela TV, o que se pode concluir pela minha idade.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Certo. Por exemplo (isto é para o MOC) o general Loureiro dos Santos (que aparece com frequência na televisão como comentador) diz muitas vezes "a América", embora também diga "os Estados Unidos".
> 
> Tenho a impressão de que há uma certa correlação entre o nível de língua e a frequência de uso de "América" em vez de "Estados Unidos". Em registos mais elevados, dá-se preferência a "Estados Unidos" (ou "Estados Unidos da América").
> 
> Da próxima vez que falar com esses portugueses seus conhecidos, peça-lhes para passarem um tempo a compararem o número de vezes que se usa "América" com o número de vezes que se usa "Estados Unidos", na comunicação social portuguesa.


 
Farei isso. 



MOC said:


> Alandria, não precisa de jurar assim. Eu acredito.
> 
> Só para confirmar, perguntei à minha namorada precisamente assim: "Olha, como chamas ao país que está abaixo do Canadá?". Ao que ela respondeu: "Estados Unidos da América", e eu continuei: "e para não dizer um nome tão grande?", e a resposta foi "Estados Unidos".
> 
> Em seguida quando disse que tinha lido que a ideia que existia era que os portugueses se referiam ao país como "América", ela disse que sim, que muita gente o faz, mas que quando ela ouve "América", também ela pensa em todo o continente.
> 
> 
> Para evitar continuar uma discussão que segundo a Vanda está a fugir ao âmbito do fórum, vou apenas concluir no âmbito do fórum:
> 
> Em Portugal, e creio que os portugueses o poderão confirmar, existe então a forma de tratar o país "Estados Unidos da América", ou informalmente "Estados Unidos" ou "América" por algumas pessoas.
> 
> Quanto ao gentílico usa-se "norte-americano" ou "americano". Sinceramente "estadounidense" nunca li nem ouvi.


 
Ok, 3 registros. Acho que nessa parte, não acontece apenas em Portugal, mas em muitos outros países europeus. Vou parar por aqui, porque se eu for me esticar, entrarei numa discussão completamente cultural.


----------



## John1093

Norte-americano sempre é melhor que só americano


----------



## KalAlbè

John1093 said:


> Norte-americano sempre é melhor que só americano



Mas três países fazem parte da América do Norte. Falar "norte-americano" não seria ambíguo?


----------



## Vanda

Estadunidense resolve o problema. 
Interessante este artigo.


----------

